# After TT, how do you know if you are not converting well to T3?



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

According to my doc, most people do just fine on T4 after a thyroidectomy and it is not 'usual' for patients to need T3 additionally.
He has not ever tested my T3 levels, Andros advised I have this done.
My question is: How does one know they are not "converting" and need to add T3? Are there specific symptoms?
Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> According to my doc, most people do just fine on T4 after a thyroidectomy and it is not 'usual' for patients to need T3 additionally.
> He has not ever tested my T3 levels, Andros advised I have this done.
> My question is: How does one know they are not "converting" and need to add T3? Are there specific symptoms?
> Thanks!


One symptom is if you are not improving on the thyroxine and the doctor keeps increasing your dose and it still does not do any good.

The only true way to tell is by getting the FREE T3 test. It should be mid-range or higher within the lab range your particular lab uses.

Contrary to your doctor's opinion, I have observed that those who had total RAI and/or complete surgical ablation of the thyroid gland do not thrive on T4 only. I am not sure why though. I can only speculate.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My experience was I was at bottom 1/4 range of FT-3.

Insist your doc run a FT-3 to see where you are at.

I only dose based on my FT-4 and FT-3 and run a <.01 TSH but this DO I have right now is cool as long as my free's are in range. I have even had to back off my Cytomel a pinch because a trusted friend told me I was a bit "intense" and since doing so I feel much calmer.

I had symptoms of constipation and fatigue with the low range FT-3. The fatigue also helped me look into Ferritin deficiency which I was and Vit D deficiency which I had and my B-12 was low range as well.

Since adding the Cytomel my fatigue has mostly disappeared although when it is allergy season the mid day fatigue seems to return.

You may need to find a new doctor if this one doesn't get on board with proper treatment.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There would be a very wide spread between the FT-3 and FT-4 when there is a conversion problem. FT-3 would be at the bottom end of Lab range and 
FT-4 would be at the high end of Lab range. This is a very rare situation and suppose to only last a few weeks when it does happen. There are people who cannot convert.


----------

